
Best Operating Systems Apart From The Windows, MAC - yogeshmankani
http://savedelete.com/15-best-operating-systems-apart-from-the-usual-ones.html
======
rit
This looks like a filler blog more than anything else.

No real content- just 15 unqualified vague screenshots with links.

~~~
joshu
They aren't really operating systems, either.

